# Trackmania United Forever mit Lenkrad spielen



## DrHasenbein (6. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute .. mein dritter Thread und wieder ein Problem, welches ich nicht selber lösen kann 

ich versuche seit einer Stunde TRACKMANIA UNITED FOREVER mit meinem G25 Lenkrad steuern zu können und finde einfach keine Option wo ich das überhaupt aktivieren kann. Ist das Spiel tatsächlich für die Steuerung mit Lenkrädern gar nicht vorgesehen oder gibt es irgendwo einen Trick ?


----------



## Succer (6. Juni 2009)

Funktionieren sollte es eigentlich, auch wenn ich es selber noch nicht ausprobiert habe. kannst du auch nichts einstellen, wenn du beim launcher auch Konfiguration und dann auf erweitert klickst?


----------



## Weird_Sheep (6. Juni 2009)

DrHasenbein am 06.06.2009 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute .. mein dritter Thread und wieder ein Problem, welches ich nicht selber lösen kann
> 
> ich versuche seit einer Stunde TRACKMANIA UNITED FOREVER mit meinem G25 Lenkrad steuern zu können und finde einfach keine Option wo ich das überhaupt aktivieren kann. Ist das Spiel tatsächlich für die Steuerung mit Lenkrädern gar nicht vorgesehen oder gibt es irgendwo einen Trick ?



Ein Kumpel von mir hat das mal auf einer LAN mit seinem G25 gespielt.
Ich weiß, dass er dafür im Treibermenü des Lenkrades einige Zeit rumgefummelt hat, möglicherweise das Lenkrad auf analoge Achsen eines Gamepads gelegt?

Was ich aber genau weiß ist, dass er es mit dem Lenkrad in TMNF ganz schnell hat sein lassen. Es gibt sehr viele Strecken mit so abenteuerlichen Kurvenkombinationen, bei denen man am Lenkrad nicht schnell genug kurbeln kann, um jemanden mit einem Gamepad oder Tastatur das Wasser zu reichen.


----------



## Succer (6. Juni 2009)

ist richtig, TM mit Lenkrad soll ziemlich in Arbeit ausarten, Tastatur ist auch nicht optimal, da man weite Kurven nicht sauber genug fahren kann, aber beliebtesten ist das Gamepad


----------



## DrHasenbein (6. Juni 2009)

Succer am 06.06.2009 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ist richtig, TM mit Lenkrad soll ziemlich in Arbeit ausarten, Tastatur ist auch nicht optimal, da man weite Kurven nicht sauber genug fahren kann, aber beliebtesten ist das Gamepad



ich glaube da habt ihr recht

dann kann ich mein Experiment "TMUF mit Lenkrad" wohl beenden

danke euch trotzdem vielmals für die Mühe


----------



## Kreon (6. Juni 2009)

DrHasenbein am 06.06.2009 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 06.06.2009 21:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das G25 nicht das Lenkrad mit dem 900° Lenkeinschlag?   

Dann kurbel mal schön   

Ich fahre am Besten mit der Tastatur. War am Anfang zu faul das Gamepad rauszukramen und als ich es dann mal nach 100h Tastatursteuerung ausprobiert habe, bin ich vor lauter Gewohnheit an das Keyboard überhaupt nicht damit zurecht gekommen.


----------

